
Many YouTube channels promoting adult content disguised as Kids drawing videos - abhas9
https://twitter.com/Abhas9/status/1212445044902219776
======
abhas9
For the English speaking audience: All the videos with `Hindi` thumbnail have
some very disturbing audio (taboo adult stories)

